# Plate-billed Mountain Toucan (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 16, 2020)

One of the most beautiful birds in the high Andes wouldn't you say???

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 90D
Shutter speed: 1/200 sec
Aperture: 5
Exposure mode: Av
Exposure compensation: -1/3
Flash: Off
ISO: 640
Lens: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## brad-man (Mar 16, 2020)

I would agree (not that I'm familiar with high-Andes birds). I guess the air is thinner and the fruits are smaller. That's got to be the smallest beak I've seen on a Toucan. Beautiful shot!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2020)

The Pale Mandibled Aracari gives it a run for its money. 5DSR + 100-400mm II, Ecuador Andes.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2020)

brad-man said:


> I would agree (not that I'm familiar with high-Andes birds). I guess the air is thinner and the fruits are smaller. That's got to be the smallest beak I've seen on a Toucan. Beautiful shot!


This is another medium-sized toucan, the Many Banded Aracari, which is found at sea level. Taken with the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTCIII on the 5DSR. The bird was over 30m away, and that lens camera-combo works reasonably well.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2020)

Great shots, guys.


----------

